# Analoge Messstelle



## demmy86 (23 Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem: 
Ich möchte im Feld an mehreren Stellen die Temperatur einer Anlage messen. Die Temperatur soll über ein LCD Display direkt vor Ort ausgegeben werden. Weiter soll die Temperatur in einem Analogsignal bereitgestellt werden. 0-10V , 0-20mA oder 4-20mA wie auch immer.
ich möchte den Umweg der Anzeige über eine SPS vermeiden und direkt den ermittelten Wert anzeigen lassen und nach außen geben.
Jetzt suche ich nach einem geeigneten Lösungsansatz.
Die ersten Schlagworte die mir in den Sinn gekommen sind, waren Microcontroller und PWM für die Analogwertbildung. 
Aber vielleicht hat jemand von euch einen einfacheren Weg?

MfG demmy


----------



## thomas_1975 (23 Juni 2010)

Hallo,
du gibst dir doch die Antwort schon selbst,
man nehme einen Temperaturaufnehmer z.B. PT100
bringe diesen auf ein Anzeigegerät, welches das Signal auf einen 
Analogausgang bringt, und fertig.

z.B.:http://www.noeding-messtechnik.de/files/data-ptm82-de.pdf
ich kenne die Firma allerdings nicht.

gute Erfahrungen habe ich mit Wachendorff Produkten gemacht kannst dort ja mal anrufen.
http://www.wachendorff.de/wp/ 

gruß Thomas


----------



## TimoK (23 Juni 2010)

Guten Morgen,

soll die Anzeige im Sensor verbaut sein oder im Schaltschrank?

Dann kann ich dir PAX-Anzeigen empfehlen, PT100 oder was auch immer rein, Digitalanzeige, 4-20mA wieder raus, ganz ohne SPS oder sonst irgendwie...

http://www.waycon.de/anzeigenundudisplays.html

Gibt es von diversen Herstellern, scheint wahrscheinlich ein Chinese für viele Firmen zu sein, der zumindest die Gehäuse wenn nicht sogar das ganze Teil zusammenschraubt...

Gruß
Timo


----------



## demmy86 (24 Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

das hört sich alles schon sehr gut an. Danke dafür erst mal.

Also die Messtellen befinden sich mitten in der Anlage da is weit und breit kein Schaltschrank  Es wäre super, wenn die Anzeige direkt im Sensor wäre. Ich dachte dabei eher an eine kleine Schaltung auf einer Platine die in eine Aufputzdose passt oder so ähnlich. Hätte da jemand einen Vorschlag? Ich schaue mir solange die anderen Sachen etwas genauer an.

MfG


----------



## TimoK (24 Juni 2010)

Ohne Schaltschrank klappt das mit der Anzeige zum Einbauen natürlich nicht 

Dann wäre mein Vorschlag so ein Teil:

http://www.koboldmessring.com/fileadmin/koboldfiles/pdf/de/t2de_dtm.pdf

Gibt es als Ausführung, dass das Display direkt auf der Messstelle sitzt, oder noch ein Stück Kabel dazwischen hat. Kann ich gut empfehlen, sind nicht ganz billig die Teile, aber funktionieren sehr gut. Haben allerdings in der Regel eine recht lange Lieferzeit ( 6 Wochen ).

Gruß
Timo


----------



## McNugget (24 Juni 2010)

Keller hat da auch was ganz Nettes und ist m. E. nicht so wahnsinnig teuer.

http://www.keller-druck.ch/german/homeg/hmprodg.html

unter Anzeigegeräte das EV-97.

Wenn Du am Temperaturtransmitter einen Ventilstecker hast, kann man das schön dazwischensetzen.


4-20mA Signal und alles ist gut. ;-9

Ist ja prinizipiell egal, was Du ursprünglich aufnimmst, sobald es auf 4-20 mA skaliert ist, ist jedes schleifengespeiste Anzeigegerät in gewisser Weise gleich gut.


----------

